# Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?



## supernanny (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Anglers,

was ist eigentlich das ( baulich) Besondere an einer Karpfenrute, z.B. im Verleich zu einer normalen Grundrute?


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Zum einen ist der Griff anders, wenn du nicht grade einen Vollkork- oder Vollduplongriff hast. hast du immer einen zweigeteilten Griff für angenehmes und kraftvolles Werfen.
Desweiteren ist der Blank in der Regel anders verarbeitet, meistens eleganter und filigraner, aber dennoch kraftvoll. Meistens hat eine Karpfenrute 7 Ringe, entweder Einsteg oder Doppelstegringe, wobei der Leitring eigentlich immer Doppelsteg hat. Bei neueren Karpfenruten ist zusätzlich öfter ein Runclip verbaut. 
Der Blank zeichnet sich durch entweder Halb- oder Vollparabolik aus. 
Reine Spitzenaktion findet man an sich seltener.


----------



## kingralphder1 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Eigentlich ist fast alles genannt , was mir noch einfällt ist das die meist 7 ringe einiges größer ausfallen als bei einfachen grundruten . Und die überzahl sind steckruten , zumindest im bezug auf das angebot zu teleruten gesehen .


----------



## Sterni01 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Karpfenruten haben auch ,,viel Kreuz,, , obwohl sie sehr ,,weich,, sind.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

"Karpfenrute" verkauft sich besser als Grundrute, weil manche Leute glauben man bräuchte für jeden Zielfisch eine (oder besser Pärchen/Drillinge) eigene Rute.

Wenn schon sollte man Ruten nach dem Einssatzzweck (Angelart) klassifizieren, nicht nach dem Zielfisch. Aber da einige ja inzwischen nicht mehr wissen das man Karpfen auch anders als mit Festbleimontage fangen kann nennt man die Grundrute Karpfenrute und hofft deswegen auf einen besseren Absatz...


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> "Karpfenrute" verkauft sich besser als Grundrute, weil manche Leute glauben man bräuchte für jeden Zielfisch eine (oder besser Pärchen/Drillinge) eigene Rute.
> 
> Wenn schon sollte man Ruten nach dem Einssatzzweck (Angelart) klassifizieren, nicht nach dem Zielfisch. Aber da einige ja inzwischen nicht mehr wissen das man Karpfen auch anders als mit Festbleimontage fangen kann nennt man die Grundrute Karpfenrute und hofft deswegen auf einen besseren Absatz...



Endlich einer der es auf den Punkt bringt


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> "Karpfenrute" verkauft sich besser als Grundrute, weil manche Leute glauben man bräuchte für jeden Zielfisch eine (oder besser Pärchen/Drillinge) eigene Rute.
> .



Hi,
ja und bei der Beschreibung der Karpfenrute steht dann ,
*[FONT=Verdana,]Die Ruten können auch erstklassig zum  Raubfischangeln und zum Grundangeln eingesetzt werden, das Wurfgewicht  liegt bei ca. 90 gr. :vik:
[/FONT]*​ *
*

Gruß Udo


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Servus.
Ist ganz einfach. Es gibt Grund, Posen, Fliegen, Spinn und Meeresruten. Punkt aus. Alles andere ist Quatsch.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Stefan 07 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Alles richtig, was hier geschrieben steht. Meistens ist auch der Preis höher bei sogenannten Karpfenruten.

Stefan


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus.
> Ist ganz einfach. Es gibt Grund, Posen, Fliegen, Spinn und Meeresruten. Punkt aus. Alles andere ist Quatsch.
> MfG
> Lenzi




Zu einfach.

Allein bei den Grundruten fallen mir schon Feederrute, Schwinge und die besagten "Karpfenruten" ein.

Jede hat ihr spezielles Anwendungsgebiet und dort ihre Berechtigung.

Bei Posenruten möchte ich auch nicht Bolo gegen Floatrute , oder Match gegen Kopfrute tauschen. . . .

usw.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

@Lenzibald: Deutlich zu grob, da gibt es wie schon Professor Tinca schrieb ja doch deutlich mehr... Wie schon gesagt, Einteilung nach Zielfisch ist hier für mich der Fehler. Nach Angelarten kann man das schon ziemlich differenzieren. Nur mal als Beispiel Deine "Meeresrute: Brandung oder Kutter? Mit 1,80 in der Brandung mag ja noch irgendwie gehen (wenn auch nicht weit), aber mit 4m auf dem Kutter wird sicher lustig...

Wenn man Pilk- und Brandungsrute unterscheidet macht das mehr Sinn...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Bei "Karpfenruten" ist es eben so, dass nach Ruten für eine besondere Art der Grundangelei verlangt wurde:

Die althergebrachten Aalknüppel hatten zwar das benötigte WG, waren aber zu kurz für weite Würfe und verfügten nicht über die nötige Sensibilität um Ausschlitzer zu verhindern, bei gleichzeitig starkem Rückgrat für weite Würfe und Kraft im Drill.

Die Entwicklung waren logischerweise längere Ruten (meist 12 - 13 Fuss) die genau diese Eigenschaften hatten.

Da sie konsequent für die Erfordernisse der Karpfenangler gebaut wurden, werden sie auch so vermarktet.

Natürlich kann man damit auch Raubfische fangen, keine Frage. Nur sind sie eben dafür nicht optimal wegen der recht weichen Spitze. Wie wir alle wissen dort ein harter Anschlag wichtig.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Carras (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Zum einen ist der Griff anders, wenn du nicht grade einen Vollkork- oder Vollduplongriff hast. hast du immer einen zweigeteilten Griff für angenehmes und kraftvolles Werfen.
> Desweiteren ist der Blank in der Regel anders verarbeitet, meistens eleganter und filigraner, aber dennoch kraftvoll. Meistens hat eine Karpfenrute 7 Ringe, entweder Einsteg oder Doppelstegringe, wobei der Leitring eigentlich immer Doppelsteg hat. Bei neueren Karpfenruten ist zusätzlich öfter ein Runclip verbaut.
> Der Blank zeichnet sich durch entweder Halb- oder Vollparabolik aus.
> Reine Spitzenaktion findet man an sich seltener.


 
Nun ja,

da würde ich ein bisserle Wiedersprechen.

die 7 Ringe sind eher selten bei den heutigen Karpfenruten.
Es sind in der Mehrzahl 5+1 Beringungen.

Auch kann ich sagen, daß der geteilte Griff, meiner Meinung nach, nicht angenehmer oder kraftvoller zu werfen sind.
Geteilte Griffe haben für den Hersteller einen Vorteil bei den Herstellkosten. Zudem sind die Ruten dadurch viel schneller als "echte" Karpfenruten zu erkennen. Hier spielt einfach die Optik , und damit ein weiteres Verkaufsargument, eine tragende Rolle.
Durchgehende Griffe sind, in meinem Empfinden, wesentlich angenehmer zum Angeln, als geteilte Griffe.
Beim Werfen selbst, macht es auch absolut keinen Unterschied, zu den geteilten Griffen. Mit durchgehendem Griff wirft man keinen Meter kürzer, als mit geteiltem. Und umgekehrt, wirft man mit geteiltem Griff keinen Meter weiter.

Grüßle


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Carras schrieb:


> Auch kann ich sagen, daß der geteilte Griff, meiner Meinung nach, nicht angenehmer oder kraftvoller zu werfen sind.
> Geteilte Griffe haben für den Hersteller einen Vorteil bei den Herstellkosten. Zudem sind die Ruten dadurch viel schneller als "echte" Karpfenruten zu erkennen. Hier spielt einfach die Optik , und damit ein weiteres Verkaufsargument, eine tragende Rolle.
> Durchgehende Griffe sind, in meinem Empfinden, wesentlich angenehmer zum Angeln, als geteilte Griffe.
> Beim Werfen selbst, macht es auch absolut keinen Unterschied, zu den geteilten Griffen. Mit durchgehendem Griff wirft man keinen Meter kürzer, als mit geteiltem. Und umgekehrt, wirft man mit geteiltem Griff keinen Meter weiter.
> ...


 

Seh ich genauso. Vor allem kann ich bei durchgehenden Griffen bestimmen, WO genau ich greifen will.


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Hi,
was macht es denn aus ob so eine Karpfenrute jetzt 5 Ringe plus Spitze hat oder 7 Ringe plus Spitze ?
Hat das etwas mit der Wurfweite zu tun ?
ach so , noch was , wie schwer darf denn so eine 360 cm Karpfenrute sein ?
Ok, je leichter um so besser , aber gibt es da eine Grenze wo man sagen kann das ist zu schwer ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ok, je leichter um so besser , aber gibt es da eine Grenze wo man sagen kann das ist zu schwer ?
> Gruß Udo


Ist das Rutengewicht beim Karpfenangeln nicht total unwichtig? Die meiste Zeit liegt die Rute doch eh im Pod und der Karpfenangler schläft in seinem Zelt.  #t


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ist das Rutengewicht beim Karpfenangeln nicht total unwichtig? Die meiste Zeit liegt die Rute doch eh im Pod und der Karpfenangler schläft in seinem Zelt.  #t



Hi,
keine Ahnung , ich frage ja nur weil ich bisher mit der Spinnrute auf karpfen am angeln bin , mir jetzt aber ein paar günstige Karpfenruten zulegen möchte.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich habe werder Zelt , Schirm , noch so ne Karpfenliege


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> keine Ahnung , ich frage ja nur weil ich bisher mit der Spinnrute auf karpfen am angeln bin , mir jetzt aber ein paar günstige Karpfenruten zulegen möchte.
> Gruß Udo
> ps. ich habe werder *Zelt , Schirm , noch so ne Karpfenliege*


Lektion 1 des Karpfenangelns:
Du musst englische Begriffe verwenden um ein cooler _Carphunter_ zu werden!


----------



## Lenzibald (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Servus.
Wieso zu grob. Egal ob Feeder Winklepicker oder Grundrute. Sind alles Ruten zum Grundfischen. Bei den Posenruten ist es das Gleiche.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Udo561 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Lektion 1 des Karpfenangelns:
> Du musst englische Begriffe verwenden um ein cooler _Carphunter_ zu werden!



Hi,
und genau das fuckt mich ab , cool genug 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Lektion 2 des Karpfenangelns:

Ohne solches Spezialzubehör wird das nix!

Und jetzt sag bitte nicht Du willst nicht am Wasser für mehrere Tage campieren und brauchst das deswegen nicht, so geht es nicht! Der ordentliche Karpfenangler baut seine Zeltstadt auf, spannt Ruten quer übers Gewässer, füttert einen Zentner Boilies an und wartet ein paar Tage bis der Biss kommt, so und nicht anders!

So, alle Vorurteile auf dem Tisch? |kopfkrat 

Das hat jetzt ja nix mit Karpfenanglern zu tun, die selbe Masche wird beim z.B. Hecht- oder Forellenangeln ja auch gefahren. Und auch dort macht es eher Sinn nach Techniken als nach Zielfisch zu differenzieren...


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Schlafzelt, Kochzelt, Kackzelt sind pflicht


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Schlafzelt, Kochzelt, Kackzelt sind pflicht



Richtig, deshalb schrieb Schleien-Stefan ja auch von einer Zeltstadt und nicht von einem Zelt.
Ist ja irgendwie auch logisch, wer schläft schon gerne in dem Zelt, indem er zuvor gekocht hat, mitten im Kochgestank?!!


----------



## daci7 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Richtig, deshalb schrieb Schleien-Stefan ja auch von einer Zeltstadt und nicht von einem Zelt.
> Ist ja irgendwie auch logisch, wer schläft schon gerne in dem Zelt, indem er zuvor gekocht hat, mitten im Kochgestank?!!





also zusammengefasst: 
eine (moderne) karpfenrute, bzw eine rute die als solche bezeichnet wird, zeichnet sich meist durch eine länge von 12-13" aus. es handelt sich um grundruten welche meist ein max wg von 70-120g haben und (je nach testkurve/einsatzort) unterschiedlich "weich" sind, aber alle viel rückrat haben sollten. 
die beringung ist dabei an eine große wurfweite ausgelegt. (großer leitring, der nicht zu nah an der rolle liegen sollte/ nicht zu viele und nicht zu kleine ringe)
der griff ist aus gründen der wiedererkennung oder aus sparmaßnahmen oder aus stilgründen meist ein zweigeteilter.



... desweiteren erkennt man karpfenruten daran, dass sie meist in trupps von 2-3 stk auftreten und im gegensatz zu vielen ihrer artgenossen sehr ausdauernde lauerjäger sind. so kann die gemeine karpfenrute beim jagen schonmal mehrere tage nahezu regungslos verharren um die ganz großen fische nicht zu erschrecken. sie ist im gleichen biotop heimisch wie _alarmus spec. _(der gemeine bissanzeiger) und lebt meist in einer recht ungewöhnlichen symbiose mit sog. rottpotts, schweren und meist starren stahlträgergebilden, deren einziger sinn in dieser symbiose anscheinend die stabilisation derselben ist. 
man könnte von einer konvergenten entwicklung zu der symbiosebildung der flechten sprechen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



daci7 schrieb:


> *... desweiteren erkennt man karpfenruten daran, dass sie meist in trupps von 2-3 stk* auftreten und im gegensatz zu vielen ihrer artgenossen sehr ausdauernde lauerjäger sind.


Hab aber auch immer 2 Ruten + 2 Rollen die gleich sind, brauche das für die symetrie auf dem Rodpod. Wie würde es denn aussehen wenn da 2 unterschiedliche Ruten draufliegen würden, mit unterschiedlichen Rollen und unterschiedlicher Schnur. 
:v

Bin da so wie MONK, das muss alles ganz akurat sein.

Auch würde mir nie eine Rute mit unterschiedlichen Griffen ins Haus kommen. Gibt ja mittlerweile diese gestückelten Kork + EVA Griffe. Das sieht dochmal ultra schwul aus. Das Auge fischt bekanntlichermaßen ja mit!


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Einmal Klugsch**** warum 2tlg. Griff: der stammt noch aus der Anfangszeit des Karpfenangelns als der Rutenblank noch weicher war, da ist der Kork am Griff öfter bei Drills von Grosskarpfen durch die Biegung abgeplatzt.
Aus Tradition und als Wiedererkennung wirde heute halt immer noch so weiter gebaut.
 Nichts mit billiger, echte Karpfenangler geben genug Geld aus, da werden 10 Teuros für den Griffbelag nicht mehr schmerzen.


----------



## vermesser (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... desweiteren erkennt man karpfenruten daran, dass sie meist in trupps von 2-3 stk auftreten und im gegensatz zu vielen ihrer artgenossen sehr ausdauernde lauerjäger sind. so kann die gemeine karpfenrute beim jagen schonmal mehrere tage nahezu regungslos verharren um die ganz großen fische nicht zu erschrecken. sie ist im gleichen biotop heimisch wie _alarmus spec. _(der gemeine bissanzeiger) und lebt meist in einer recht ungewöhnlichen symbiose mit sog. rottpotts, schweren und meist starren stahlträgergebilden, deren einziger sinn in dieser symbiose anscheinend die stabilisation derselben ist.
> man könnte von einer konvergenten entwicklung zu der symbiosebildung der flechten sprechen.




Ich hau mich wech  !


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Und jetzt sag bitte nicht Du willst nicht am Wasser für mehrere Tage campieren und brauchst das deswegen nicht, so geht es nicht! Der ordentliche Karpfenangler baut seine Zeltstadt auf, spannt Ruten quer übers Gewässer, füttert einen Zentner Boilies an und wartet ein paar Tage bis der Biss kommt, so und nicht anders!
> 
> So, alle Vorurteile auf dem Tisch? |kopfkrat




Das geht auch ganz anders.:g

Ich besitze kein Zelt und keine Liege(nur einen Schirm gegen Regen) und ich übernachte auch nicht am Wasser, sondern fahre nach Hause wenn ich genug habe.

Die drei oder vier Tage vor dem geplanten Ansitz auf Karpfen gehe auch angeln.

Dann auf Schleien, Brassen oder Spinnangeln.

Mit dahin nehme ich mir reichlich Futter und füttere die Stelle, die ich ein paar Tagen beangeln will.

Das ist schon alles.

Am geplanten Tag kommen dann die Karpfenruten, welche mir dafür aus oben genannten Gründen am liebsten sind, zum Einsatz.

Ich fange Karpfen und brauche nicht tagelang am Wasser bleiben.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ulli3D (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



daci7 schrieb:


> also zusammengefasst:
> eine (moderne) karpfenrute, bzw eine rute die als solche bezeichnet wird, zeichnet sich meist durch eine länge von 12-13" aus.



Meinst Du nicht, dass das etwas kurz ist?

Das sind doch nur rund 33cm |supergri ist dafür aber supertransportabel, da braucht der Karpfenangler ja gar keinen Kombi mehr :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet.
Er sagte ja Zoll.


----------



## biggold (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

also warum diese offenkundige und hier so häufig auftretende abneigung und verhöhnung in die eine richtung?

was und wen stöhren die karpfenangler denn noch alles. das ist ja erschreckend, ehrlich!

findet der raubfischangler seine rute nun schöner oder langweiliger?

seine art zu fischen so beruhigend um sich dann derartig auszulassen?

sollen die karpfenangler denn nun weiterhin die weit draußen liegende schnur absenken oder nicht?

sollen die karpfenangler nun endlich die von raubfischanglern heißersehnten angelplätze preisgeben und vom boot fischen?

mal ganz nebenbei, die boote wären dann sicher exorbitant.

... endlich auf die forellenpuffs losjagen?

... das futter für den essox entnehmen?

... hier vieleicht auch noch auf raubfischthemen losmotzen?

....

.....

....

nach belieben weiterzuführen. bitte diesmal aber subjektiv.

solltet ihr tatsächlich scharf auf´s tackel sein, nein ihr bekommt es nicht. ihr würdet es zweckentfremden und in euer trautes heim stellen.

boah, mir glühts ihr wisst schon wo!


----------



## da Poser (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



> Hi,
> was macht es denn aus ob so eine Karpfenrute jetzt 5 Ringe plus Spitze  hat oder 7 Ringe plus Spitze ?
> Hat das etwas mit der Wurfweite zu tun ?


Ganz ehrlich habe ich das Gefühl - meistens nichts.

Da wird uns jahrelang "einleuchtend" erklärt, dass weniger Ringe weniger Reibung und dadurch mehr Wurfweite bewirken.
Dann geht z. B. Jenzi bei der Mitzuki Spinnserie hin und tackert da mehr Ringe dran und erzählt uns was von besserer Führung und dadurch mehr Wurfweite. #t

Ich bin mittlerweile davon überzeugt, dass die Anzahl eher aus Marketing Gründen variiert wird, um den Käufern eine technologische Evolution vorzugaukeln.
Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den 50er Startringen.

Bei den meisten Ruten ist der Werfer der limitierende Faktor und nicht die Frage ob 5 bzw. 7 Ringe oder 40er bzw. 50er Startring.




> ach so , noch was , wie schwer darf denn so eine 360 cm Karpfenrute sein  ?
> Ok, je leichter um so besser , aber gibt es da eine Grenze wo man sagen  kann das ist zu schwer ?
> Gruß Udo


Kommt darauf an ob du die Ruten ablegen oder aktiv führen möchtest.
Im ersten Fall - relativ egal.
Wenn du aber mal z. B. beim Oberflächenangeln die Ruten länger in der Hand hältst, können 450g schon nach zwei Stunden bleischwer in den Armen liegen.

Ich habe noch ein Paar alte zweiteilige Karpfenruten mit 2,75lbs die wiegen 475g. Die haben ein Bärenrückgrad sind aber im obigen Beispiel lästig schwer.
Daher würde ich dir raten auf jeden Fall unter 400g zu bleiben.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



da Poser schrieb:


> Da wird uns jahrelang "einleuchtend" erklärt, dass weniger Ringe weniger Reibung und dadurch mehr Wurfweite bewirken.
> Dann geht z. B. Jenzi bei der Mitzuki Spinnserie hin und tackert da mehr Ringe dran und erzählt uns was von besserer Führung und dadurch mehr Wurfweite. #t
> 
> Ich bin mittlerweile davon überzeugt, dass die Anzahl eher aus Marketing Gründen variiert wird, um den Käufern eine technologische Evolution vorzugaukeln.
> ...



Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass die Anzahl der Ringe im Zusammenhang mit der Belastungs-/Biegekurve der Rute stehen? 
Mehr Ringe bedeuten bessere Lastverteilung auf das Blank...
was nutzt dir ein 60 Meter Wurf, wenn sich beim ersten 10 Pfünder  die Rute verabschiedet?

Gruß,
René

PS: An eine Grund- oder Karpfenrute in 12 ft gehören in der Regel 10 Ringe, mit nem 40er Startring.


----------



## da Poser (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht, dass die Anzahl der Ringe im Zusammenhang  mit der Belastungs-/Biegekurve der Rute stehen?
> Mehr Ringe bedeuten bessere Lastverteilung auf das Blank...


Das Prinzip ist mir durchaus geläufig, ich bezog mich aber mehr auf den Wurf und die Frage warum man überhaupt so wenige Ringe verbaut. 

Das es natürlich darüber hinaus auch ein wirtschaftliches Moment gibt ist mir ebenfalls bewusst. Der Hersteller spart schlicht und einfach wenn er statt 10 nur 6 Ringe verbaut und verkauft das dann vielleicht noch als Innovation.


----------



## daci7 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet.
> Er sagte ja Zoll.



ich meinte natürlich 12-13" * 12 öhhhmm ... also 12-13' 

peinlich |rotwerden


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Morgen,
die Karpfenangelei mit der Spinnrute hat bei mir ein Ende , ich habe mir  jetzt auch 2 Karpfenruten bestellt.
Auf Zelte , Liege und den anderen Schnickschnack verzichte ich aber weiterhin 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sterni01 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Nee Udo, ich möchte mein Zelt, den Schirm mit Überwurf, Tisch , Stuhl ,Grill ectr. ..... beim Ansitzen über mehrere Tage nicht missen ! Schließlich haben all diese Dinge ja ihre Aufgaben.
Auch mein Weibchen sollt immer dabei sein ! |rolleyes


----------



## Blink* (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



daci7 schrieb:


> ... desweiteren erkennt man karpfenruten daran, dass sie meist in trupps von 2-3 stk auftreten und im gegensatz zu vielen ihrer artgenossen sehr ausdauernde lauerjäger sind. so kann die gemeine karpfenrute beim jagen schonmal mehrere tage nahezu regungslos verharren um die ganz großen fische nicht zu erschrecken. sie ist im gleichen biotop heimisch wie _alarmus spec. _(der gemeine bissanzeiger) und lebt meist in einer recht ungewöhnlichen symbiose mit sog. rottpotts, schweren und meist starren stahlträgergebilden, deren einziger sinn in dieser symbiose anscheinend die stabilisation derselben ist.
> man könnte von einer konvergenten entwicklung zu der symbiosebildung der flechten sprechen.




#6|supergri|supergri|supergri
sehr geil


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Blink* schrieb:


> #6|supergri|supergri|supergri
> sehr geil




du hast ja mal ein sehr schönes anzeigebild. wenn man es auf den kopf stellt dann erkennt man sogar soetwas wie ein lächeln.


hey udo,

wenn du nicht vor hast, aus welchen gründen und verplichtungen heraus auch immer, über merere tage hinweg, also auch mit übernachtung, dann hast du dieses ganze zeug auch nicht nötig. aber wenn du es nur kaufst, wie du sagst, um es einfach nur mit zu haben, dann braucht es wenigstens ja nicht alt zu hochwertig und teuer zu sein.

#6

​


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Hi,
nee, länger als 3-4 Stunden kann ich eh nicht am Wasser bleiben , danach muss ich erst mal ne Pause machen.
Mir ist eben nur noch eine Abhakmatte und ein großer Kecher wichtig , heute wars schon wieder kanpp , die Schleie und auch der Karpfen passten so gerade noch rein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

das muss so teuer nicht werden. schaffste schon!
#6​


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Frage:

"Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?"

Antwort:

...lol...heutzutage hauptsächlich die Tatsache, dass viele Kollegen eine Menge Geld dafür bezahlen, wenn es eine "Specimen-Hunter-Carp-Pro-Turbo-Mega-sfxp17" High End Rute eines namhaften und in der "Carp-Scene" anerkannten Herstellers ist!

*grins*

Also - es gibt da schon sehr schöne Ruten, die von der Aktion her sehr gut auf Großkarpfen abgestimmt sind und hochqualitativ produziert werden.

Allerdings gibt es auch günstigere Ruten in annähernd gleicher Qualität mit den gleichen Eigenschaften, die man allerdings selber suchen, ausprobieren & erst einmal finden muß!

Wenn man faul ist, oder keine Zeit zum suchen & austesten hat, dann ist so eine o.g. "Specimen-Hunter" Rute aber schon eine gute, wenn auch oft überteuerte Lösung!

Ernie


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Hi,
ich bin auf meine Billigruten mal gespannt 



Länge: 12ft / 360 cm  
Transportlänge: 185 cm  
Gewicht: 285 g  
Ringe: 7  
Teile: 2  
Wurfgewicht: 90 g 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Und dann sollen diese diese Rollen an die Rute , auch Billigrollen .
Gruß udo

Die ideale Karpfenrolle für mittlere Distanzen. Super  feiner Freilauf mit exakt zu regelner Bremse. Veredeltes Schnurlaufröllchen,  ausbalancierter Rotor, Edelstahlkugellager, hochwertige Metall-Weitwurfspule,  Direct Run System sowie das einzigartige Two Oscillation System. Mit Longcast  Spule für extrem weiter Würfe! ​


Schnurfassung: 340m / 0,35mm Schnur- 0,30mm  / 380m
Übersetzung: 5,1:1 
6 + 1 Kugellager 
Aluminium Longcast Spule 
inklusive Graphit E- Spule 
Präzise Frontbremse 
Stahl Schnurlaufröllchen 
Stabile Achse 
Seidenweicher Lauf  
 ​


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf meine Billigruten mal gespannt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Preise?


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Hi,
für 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen 100 Euro , ich sach doch , Billigruten ;-)
aber den Preis wollte ich nicht nennen , weil allzu oft macht man Qualität am Preis oder an einer Marke fest
Gruß Udo


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> "Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?"
> 
> ...




wie du schon wirklich richtig schreibst: "... annähernd gleicher qualität..." , "... die mann allerdings selber suchen, ausprob...."

klar um das zu umgehen ist man entweder nur faul, hat begrenzte freizeit oder einfach nur nicht im lotto gewonnen.

gute aber oft überteuerte lösung sehe ich fast ausschließlich, an ebenso schönen gewässern.

macht aber nix, jedem seins, gut so!

​


----------



## Walstipper (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Glaubts ihr Spinners ihr seid cooler als die Carp Hunters?
































Legt euch erstmal ne vernünftige BC zu tztztzzzz |supergri


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

BC  ???

ich bin zwar ein karpfenangler aber weiß trotzdem nicht was das ist.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



biggold schrieb:


> wie du schon wirklich richtig schreibst: "... annähernd gleicher qualität..." , "... die mann allerdings selber suchen, ausprob...."
> 
> klar um das zu umgehen ist man entweder nur faul, hat begrenzte freizeit oder einfach nur nicht im lotto gewonnen.
> 
> ...


 
...oder besser?

;O)

E.


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

BC ist eine Baitcaster, die allerdings so gut wie nie zum Karpfenangeln genutzt wird. Die Karpfenfraktion setzt da lieber auf BR (Baitrunner), da kann man dann die Boilies und den Boilie am Haar, für die Raubfischer, das ist wie ein toter Köfi auf Grund mit 'ner Murmel als Köfi, mit dem Futterboot auch noch 300 m weit rausbringen und das ist dann jenseits der Spulenkapazität einer BC.


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

hmm, also eine rolle? oder was? bin ich heute schwer von ...?


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Früher hätten unsere Großväter das in ihrer primitiven Ausdrucksweise Rolle genannt, unsere Väter noch Multi Rolle, heute ist für Carp Hunting oder Specimen Hunting zumindest eine Reel mit Freerunner ability optimized for carp hunting mit Long Casting Spool erforderlich, ansonsten weigern sich die anständigen Karpfen anzubeißen. Prollkarpfen beißen aber auch noch auf eine ganz einfache Rolle mit Kartofffel oder Mais.


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Früher hätten unsere Großväter das in ihrer primitiven Ausdrucksweise Rolle genannt, unsere Väter noch Multi Rolle, heute ist für Carp Hunting oder Specimen Hunting zumindest eine Reel mit Freerunner ability optimized for carp hunting mit Long Casting Spool erforderlich, ansonsten weigern sich die anständigen Karpfen anzubeißen. Prollkarpfen beißen aber auch noch auf eine ganz einfache Rolle mit Kartofffel oder Mais.


 
...ist ja voll uncool - Kartoffel, Mais - unglaublich!

Wat nix kostet dat fängt auch nix!

*sorry, kleiner Scherz*

*grins*

LG,

Ernie - Fan of Cheap lower level Tackle who catches only cheap fish!


----------



## Udo561 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> heute ist für Carp Hunting oder Specimen Hunting zumindest eine Reel mit Freerunner ability optimized for carp hunting mit Long Casting Spool erforderlich, .



Geil , ich versteh da echt kein Wort von :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## chxxstxxxx (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Nene.. so wird aus Dir nicht ein anständiger Crap-Hunter *scnr*


----------



## Ulli3D (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Geil , ich versteh da echt kein Wort von :vik:
> Gruß Udo



OK, in Altdeutsch (im Aussterben befindliches Idiom, gesprochen in der Hauptsache von Gruftis, geboren vor 1980) oder auch in Otto-Normalangler verständlicher Ausdrucksweise: "Freilaufrolle mit Weitwurfspule". 

Ganz ehrlich, das hört sich doch voll prollmäßig an, oder?#d


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> OK, in Altdeutsch (im aussterben befindliches Idion, gesprochen in der Hauptsache von Gruftis, geboren vor 1980) oder auch in Otto-Normalangler verständlicher Ausdrucksweise: "Freilaufrolle mit Weitwurfspule".
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, das hört sich doch voll prollmäßig an, oder?#d


 
Hihi - ich verstehe Dich noch - muß am Jahrgang liegen!

Witzig wird es, wenn ich an meiner Vereinstalsperre auf Aal mit Tauwurm ansitze und 30 m neben mir die Specimen-Carp-Hunter, die ihren Futterplatz fast täglich nachfüttern - mit High-Tech dort auflaufen, dass man meint die NASA hätte nun eine Außenstelle (Funkbißanzeiger, Rod-Pods...@ Udo:das sind Rutenständer!*grins*...usw.), Boilies schleudern bis der Arzt kommt usw. - ich fange dann oft mehr Karpfen als "Beifang" auf meine Tauwürmer, als die mit ihrem Gerümpel - sorry -Tackle!

Wenn ich dann mal ein oder 2 Karpfen mitnehme, um zu räuchern, oder schöne Nuggets zu machen, dann wird es da oft richtig lustig - ich möchte da jetzt nicht ins Detail gehen, aber das wurde auch schonmal deftiger!

;O)

Naja - ich sitze immer noch dort an meinem Stammplatz und sie grüßen nun freundlich und ich höre nur das Getuschel, wenn mein Lidl-Bißanzeiger mir einen "Run" (@ Udo: das ist ein Biß!) meldet!

;O)

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## biggold (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

also freilaufrolle ist mir doch ein begriff, danke.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Es ist schon erstaunlich, wieviele dumme Antworten es auf eine vernünftig gestellte Frage gibt. 

Ihr habt dem Fragesteller sicher sehr geholfen. #d


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erstaunlich, wieviele dumme Antworten es auf eine vernünftig gestellte Frage gibt.
> 
> Ihr habt dem Fragesteller sicher sehr geholfen. #d


 
Naja - meine ernste Antwort steht weiter vorne - aber ein Spaßverbot gibt es hier in den Regeln (noch) nicht, oder?

E.


----------



## Walstipper (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



biggold schrieb:


> hmm, also eine rolle? oder was? bin ich heute schwer von ...?


 
Natüüürlich...Freilaufrolle....das kennt die Welt....aber so eine Baitcaster?
Und wenn der Horizont die Weitsicht erlaubt, mal über den Teich zu schauen, so erspäht man vielleicht ein wenig.
Schon mal asiatisch gegessen? Ist das giftig?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Um noch mal zur Eingangsfrage des TE zurück zu kommen:
Ich persönlich denke nicht, dass es zwischen einer "Karpfenrute" und anderen "Grundruten" große Unterschiede gibt, von der Beringung mal abgesehen. Eine ganz normale Grundrute kann genauso semiparabolisch aufgebaut sein wie das entsprechende "Spezialisten-Gerät", alles eine Frage, wie der Mattenzuschnitt beim Herstellungsprozess erfolgte. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob ich nun eine "Dead-Bait"-Raubfischrute oder eíne "Karpfenrute" fische. Die Bezeichnungen bewirken doch einfach nur, dass auch bei den Skeptikern ein kleiner Rest von "vielleicht ist die Rute aber doch ein wenig besser für diese Fischart geeignet..." haften bleibt, ergo, dass vielleicht doch die ein oder andere Rute mehr gekauft wird. 

Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch extra Ruten, um Marker-Bojen auszuwerfen..., genauso teuer wie die "normalen" und gar nicht zum eigentlichen Angeln gemacht...|rolleyes, genauso wie bei den Spinnfischern es nicht nur DIE Spinnrute gibt, sondern DS-, Vertikal-, Baitcast- .......ruten. Auch das nur Verführungen der Industrie..


----------



## biggold (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Natüüürlich...Freilaufrolle....das kennt die Welt....aber so eine Baitcaster?
> Und wenn der Horizont die Weitsicht erlaubt, mal über den Teich zu schauen, so erspäht man vielleicht ein wenig.
> Schon mal asiatisch gegessen? Ist das giftig?




also du bist ja wirklich ein lustiges kleines kerlchen.

weiß hier sicher schon jeder. ich jetzt auch.

mach weiter so, hab ja sonst nix zu lachen!


----------



## supernanny (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Zum einen ist der Griff anders, wenn du nicht grade einen Vollkork- oder Vollduplongriff hast. hast du immer einen zweigeteilten Griff für angenehmes und kraftvolles Werfen.
> Desweiteren ist der Blank in der Regel anders verarbeitet, meistens eleganter und filigraner, aber dennoch kraftvoll. Meistens hat eine Karpfenrute 7 Ringe, entweder Einsteg oder Doppelstegringe, wobei der Leitring eigentlich immer Doppelsteg hat. Bei neueren Karpfenruten ist zusätzlich öfter ein Runclip verbaut.
> Der Blank zeichnet sich durch entweder Halb- oder Vollparabolik aus.
> Reine Spitzenaktion findet man an sich seltener.



Was meinst du denn mit filigran? Sind die Spitzen weicher?


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Hi,
es wird nicht mehr lange dauern und es wird unterschiedliche  Karpfenruten geben um Pellets oder Boilies zu werfen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

so eine karpfenrute ist darauf ausgelegt, dass man mit größeren bleien werfen kann, und auch extreme weiten damit erreichen kann, ohne übermäßig kraft zu verwenden.
zeigt mir mal eine normale grundrute, mit der man "normal" 100m werfen kann.

desweiteren, wenn einige hier so herumhacken...was ist dann eine grundrute? kann ich damit nur auf grund fischen? ich finde nicht. ich kann dort genauso eine posenmontage anbringen und damit erfolgreich fischen. oder eine schwingspitze montieren?

ich finde ganz einfach, dass eine karpfenrute von der aktion und dem ganzen aufbau her für karpfen am besten geeignet ist und darauf auch aufgebaut wurde.
z.B. genauso eine zanderrute schön weich gemacht ist, oder eine spinnrute eben ihre extra aktion aufweißt. eine aal rute ist hart, eine hechtrute ebenso.

also es gibt eben fast für jede angelart bzw. fischart eine spezielle rutenart.

und dann gibt es eben auch noch die guten allroundruten, die sich dann z.B. grundruten schimpfen.

habt ihr schonmal gesehn, dass auf einer karpfenrute steht, dass man damit nur karpfen fangen kann? ich nicht! und das behauptet auch keiner der hersteller. fakt ist einfach, dass diese ruten von ihrem aufbau und ihrer aktion am besten für die moderne karpfenangelei geeignet sind.


----------



## Gardenfly (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was ist das Besondere an einer Karpfenrute?*

Ich fische gerne mit Karpfenruten auf Raubfisch, Köderfisch lassen sich besser werfen als mit 08/15 Grundruten.
 Wer sich mit der Materie auskennt vermeidet Fehlkäufe,da man bei namenhaften Herstellern Ruteneigenschaften genauer vorhersagen kann.

Klar kann man Fische auch mit anderen Ruten fangen, man kann den Nürburgring auch im C4 entlangfahren.


----------

